# Check this place out.



## fathomthis (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.exoticmeatsandmore.com/


----------



## stircrazy (Oct 13, 2010)

pretty neat.. I have had kangaroo and it is probably the best meat I have tasted, but there prices on bison are a totaly rip off, over twice what I pay in the stores up here.

Steve


----------



## bob1961 (Oct 13, 2010)

all there prices are through the roof 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ..........bob

....


----------



## meateater (Oct 13, 2010)

Iguana, ya that's at the top of my list.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Had a restaurant back in Cali that advertised Iguana tacos on Feb 30'th.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 14, 2010)

out of my league


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yepper the prices are really up there. But I have seen another place in Michican somewhere that has a bunch of weird meats too. Now I don't know if they have it but you could ask them for me. Ask for some Shasquiwist. You know the big footed thingy.


----------



## bob1961 (Oct 15, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yepper the prices are really up there. But I have seen another place in Michican somewhere that has a bunch of weird meats too. Now I don't know if they have it but you could ask them for me. Ask for some Shasquiwist. You know the big footed thingy.


ya do know they taste like chicken right mb ??? .............bob

....


----------

